# How to open an IBM case w/out the key



## qtukcue2001 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone! 


I'm qtukcue2001 and my question is does anyone have experience with cases that are opened with a key? I bought this IBM computer some time back, as is, and it didn't have the key to open the case. The key hole is at the top of the desktop to the front. (This computer doesn't just have the name desktop, that is what it is. It actually sits on my desk.) My computer is an IBM PC 330. I don't want to throw it away. It was my first computer after I came back to the United States so it has some sentimental value. I want to upgrade it as far as it can go. I'm fascinated by the building of computers and would love to try my first timer hand. I'll need to get it open first to get that first neat look at what's inside. I need all you techies to teach and quide me so I can be just like you when it comes to building/upgrading computers. Then I'll be internally satisfied and can help my family and friends with theirs. 

And I do have another question, Can I use just basic tools to get into and work with a computer or do I need a specialized set of tools? Thanking all in advance for helping out a newbie.


qtukcue2001


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I sent a pm to this user.


----------



## mjuttley (Sep 14, 2008)

hi, i have come across an old machine and have exactly the same problem, id like to open up the case without the key or any damage etc to see if i can expand the ram and drives etc any help would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## qtukcue2001 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, Mjuttley 

I'm not at this time able to offer any advice because I've been diverted by other major matters still at this time and so I haven't made any moves toward this request that I first made. I know however that as I received a response to my request there are many techies out their who will guide you right along. I hope you will be the best at what you endeavor to do. 


qtukcue2001


----------



## ki77a (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, sorry to bump an old topic, but I got this thread after doing a google search, and it seems I have the same problem as the OP.

Is there any way at all to open the IBM PC330's case without using the key ?


----------

